# school bus birdhouse,



## maplehillfrm (Nov 23, 2008)

I have never posted any of my projects, but was going thru my pics and wanted to share this one, The bus driver that has driven my son to school from the beginning, ,[he is graduating this year], said he will retire after he has driven him his whole school life,,

so my son had to ride with him once this yr to make it happen,, I was appreciative of his commitment,[ I know it was his job , but still]. I threw this together for him,,


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

well seeing as the wood pros on here have nothing to say, i will, that was a cool gesture, and i am sure the b/d liked it,


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice work on your birdhouses ! :thumbsup:


----------

